
Apple Store Connect Is Down - nerder92
browsing https:&#x2F;&#x2F;appstoreconnect.apple.com&#x2F; will return 500<p>from the CLI &#x2F;usr&#x2F;bin&#x2F;xcrun altool --validate-app returns Http&#x2F;1.1 Service Unavailable as well.<p>The world is ending?
======
nerder92
* [https://appstoreconnect.apple.com/](https://appstoreconnect.apple.com/) * [https://developer.apple.com/system-status/](https://developer.apple.com/system-status/)

